# Help please.



## Kripi (Jul 20, 2015)

I am a middle aged British man who's been living in S.E. Asia for a few years. I am coming to India in a few weeks to explore the possibility of starting up a mental health practice in Goa. I do have an Indian business partner, but she is from Delhi. I would like to meet some other ex-pats who are in Goa or know it well (esp UK nationals and Europeans) who can advise me on the pros and cons; plus I also need sound legal advice, good estate agents etc. I would just like to chat with others and get a feel of the place and hear other peoples views that have relocated there; whether to live or establish a business. Thanks.


----------

